# How to install the driver for NVIDIA GeForce GT 610?



## Cybermax (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello! Please tell me how to install the driver on this video card? It is desirable step by step instructions. I recently started using FreeBSD and many more things which I do not know how to do.
Thank you for understanding.


----------



## rferris (Sep 14, 2016)

I would start by understanding the ports and package systems. With this knowledge you should be able to figure this out.

Start by doing a search for nvidia in packages:

`pkg search -o nvidia`

This will tell you available packages relating to nvidia and where they reside in the ports tree. You can either just install the package suitable for your card or head into the appropriate ports directory and have a read of how to do the basic configuration for the driver first. Documentation on ports and packages is pretty well covered in the handbook.


----------



## Cybermax (Sep 14, 2016)

Previously, I tried to type: # pkg install nvidia-driver and that's what got in return.


```
# pkg install nvidia-driver
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
nvidia-driver: 346.96
linux_base-c6: 6.8

Number of packages to be installed: 2

The process will require 377 MiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/2] Installing linux_base-c6-6.8...
sysctl: unknown oid 'compat.linux.osrelease'
linuxulator is not (kld)loaded, exiting
pkg: PRE-INSTALL script failed
```




> Start by doing a search for nvidia in packages:
> 
> `pkg search -o nvidia`



and that's what got in return, no idea what to do with it. 


```
x11/nvidia-driver  NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL rendering
x11/nvidia-driver-304  NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL rendering
x11/nvidia-driver-340  NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL rendering
x11/nvidia-settings  Display Control Panel for X NVidia driver
graphics/nvidia-texture-tools  Texture Tools with support for DirectX 10 texture formats
x11/nvidia-xconfig  Tool to manipulate X configuration files for the NVidia driver
root@:/usr/home/max #
```

I tried to type it

```
$ su
Password:
root@:/usr/home/max # pkg install nvidia-driver-304
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
   nvidia-driver-304: 304.128
   linux_base-c6: 6.8

Number of packages to be installed: 2

The process will require 282 MiB more space.
21 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
Fetching nvidia-driver-304-304.128.txz: 100%  21 MiB  4.5MB/s  00:05   
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/2] Installing linux_base-c6-6.8...
[1/2] Extracting linux_base-c6-6.8: 100%

+++ Some programs may need linprocfs, please add it to /etc/fstab! +++

Running linux ldconfig...
[2/2] Installing nvidia-driver-304-304.128...
[2/2] Extracting nvidia-driver-304-304.128: 100%
Message from linux_base-c6-6.8:
This software is based in part on the work of the FreeType Team.
See <URL:[URL]http://www.freetype.org/>[/URL].

Installation of the Linux base system is finished. The Linux kernel
mode, which must be enabled for Linux binaries to run, is now
enabled. Linux mode can be enabled permanently with the linux_enable
variable of rc.conf(5).

----------------------
You should enable Linux mode with the linux_enable variable of rc.conf(5).
Depending on the version of FreeBSD you are using you may have to increase
the emulated linux version via compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18 in
sysctl.conf(5). Check via "sysctl compat.linux.osrelease" that it shows a
lower version number before setting it.
----------------------

If you want to use shared memory in Linux applications, you need to set up
a link from /dev/shm to a suitable place, e.g. by adding the following line
to /etc/devfs.conf (takes effect on each boot):
   link /tmp shm

To make use of NIS you have to adjust yp.conf and nsswitch.conf in
/compat/linux/etc/ accordingly. For example:

Set your yp-server and yp-domainname in yp.conf:
   domainname   my.yp.domainname
   ypserver   my.yp.server

Let your lists for hosts, passwd and group be resolved via nsswitch.conf:
   passwd:   files nis
   shadow:   files nis
   group:   files nis
   hosts:   files dns nis

WARNING: doing work which needs to chroot into the linux base may not work.
In such cases (e.g. cross-development) you are better suited with a linux_dist
port.
Message from nvidia-driver-304-304.128:
To use these drivers, make sure that you have loaded the NVidia kernel
module, by doing

   # kldload nvidia

or adding

   nvidia_load="YES"

to your /boot/loader.conf.

If you build this port with FreeBSD AGP GART driver, make sure you have
agp.ko kernel module installed and loaded, since nvidia.ko will depend
on it, or have your kernel compiled with "device agp".  Otherwise, the
NVidia kernel module will not load.  Also, please set correct value for
``Option "NvAGP"'' in ``Device'' section of your X11 configuration file.

When building with Linux compatibility support, make sure that linux.ko
module is available as well (or have it compiled in kernel).  It can be
loaded via /boot/loader.conf, or later in the boot process if you add

   linux_enable="YES"

to your /etc/rc.conf.

If X.org cannot start and reports

   (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to obtain a shared memory identifier.

in /var/log/Xorg.0.log while actually you have ``options SYSVSHM''
enabled in kernel, the sysctl ``kern.ipc.shmall'' should be increased.
```

I understand that the council read the manual universal answer, in most cases, but I do not know what to begin and would like to request the steps below, if you wake in the so generous.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2016)

Handbook: Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
Handbook: 5.4. Xorg Configuration


----------



## rferris (Sep 16, 2016)

I ran into this as well. You need to read the messages output from the package installation. Did you do this step?


```
----------------------
You should enable Linux mode with the linux_enable variable of rc.conf(5).
Depending on the version of FreeBSD you are using you may have to increase
the emulated linux version via compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18 in
sysctl.conf(5). Check via "sysctl compat.linux.osrelease" that it shows a
lower version number before setting it.
----------------------
```


----------

